# NEW Citizen Diver NY0070/NY0075



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

43.5mm diameter, Miyota 8203 powered, ~$650 USD


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Release Date in Japan: 12/14


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

Dig it, does this replace NY0040 or it is just a nicer alternative? I hope they also release a mid-size one.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Love it. Pretty expensive for that movement, though. If it gets around 300 bucks, I'm in.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice but the crown seems 10% too small.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow looks nice

the blue on the rubber strap is really cool


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

just another chunky diver


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

alexandrov said:


> just another chunky diver


...with an undersized crown Citizen watches of late have been known for.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

I much prefer the NY0040


----------



## adken (Mar 22, 2011)

Not bad, but that's why I don't like the new mini-turtles Seiko is releasing, it looks a TON like this watch.


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

It's Super Titanium

Looks sweet. Definitely on my list to get. Even at the large size.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

eh... gotta nitpick it some... =\ i don't really like the shape of the case nor the bezel; they seem Casio-ish, but in a bad way (and I like Casio =) but they have their duds too). not a fan of the min and hour hands, they seem to start to taper too far down.

dial, markers, bezel insert are fine (though bezel insert is a Seiko style?). black day/date is nice. titanium is cool, it'd be cool to have a Ti watch some time, not something i'd want to pay that much for over stainless or whatever, of your standard watch. bracelet looks fine/adequate. that blue looks like it would look good in real pics.

of course as mentioned, the crown is too small. size of bottom text may be a little too large. it all just comes together weird for me. in a way that's hard to explain. maybe live pics could improve it for me, but i just can't get into the case and bezel. maybe it's JUST the bezel. its at _least_ mostly the bezel!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Always been a big citizen diver fan but im not feeling this, looks a bit cheap to be honest and for the price its got some serious competition, its got a cheap casio diver feel to it, no particular point is done well.
Big pass for me.
I cant help but be very disappointed with most of citizens offerings in the last few years, new releases from them are few and far between and when they do come out is just seems they arnt in touch with the market like seiko is.


----------



## Hanging99 (Jul 22, 2017)

Just not digging it, the crown is a little too small for me.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

It’s nice to see citizen revisiting affordable automatics for enthusiasts like us. Over the last few years it’s felt like they abandoned this tech for eco-drive. I’m so surprised that they don’t put out more stuff like this given how popular the miyota 9015 is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mekanikal (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually really like the look of this. I'm also considering the new Orient diver, though. How would you compare this to the RA-EL0002L?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Is the Miyota 8203 the same movement as in the NY0040? If so it hand winds but doesn’t hack correct? Kind of dissapointing there is no hacking at this price point despite the Super Titanium. The design isn’t bad but it’s not great either. There are definitely better Diver’s for the money.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Pass, looks like yet another sub homage with a tag bezel. So many divers looking the same. Nothing different here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, this is not for me-- and I am SO glad I got a NY0040 with bracelet for $165 in 2014 or so, and they were hard to find (with bracelets) even then. Another new offering from Citizen or Seiko... and another dive watch that's 43mm or greater. Arggh!

I think they broke the mold with the NY0040; that movement just is so accurate, the case and bezel are pretty tough-- I've surfed and sailed with mine, smashed it into the shrouds and the mast by accident, doesn't have a scratch on it... maybe it's the brushed metal finish.

For me, the large size is the biggest disappointment for the NY0070-- no disrespect to those who like larger watches (and have larger wrists.) And it does look kind of like a Casio, and I kind of like Casios too! 

Citizen seems to have a few smaller sport watches with at least 100m WR, but ones I'm finding are mostly for the Japanese market and mostly eco-drives. Even those are not so easy to find, and I only learned about them through a few obscure references in some of the chrono threads here.

I remember a few years ago thinking, "Just wait, smaller affordable sport watches will get popular again," but it doesn't seem like it's happened.

And it's interesting that the the NY0040 is going for $100 more than I paid for it three years ago, and the NY2300 isn't even available new, but used pieces are selling for about what I paid for it three years ago as well.

I was feeling guilty about buying an Orient Ray II yesterday-- another smaller affordable dive watch-- but now I'm feeling better about it. 

Maybe I'm lucky-- if I liked larger watches, I'd probably be spending a lot more money!


----------



## oes25 (May 4, 2018)

Did anyone of you guys end up buying it? How is the bezel action? When I got mine the bezel action was feather light, so light that I could easily move it with one finger on the bezel! Three days later the bezel was starting to get heavy, and after a while I started to feel and hear a low grinding/friction sound when rotating the bezel. Since then, the heavyness seems to vary a bit, but is always a lot heavier than it was out of the box.

This is only my second dive watch so I don't know what they should feel like. It's very different from my previous Orient Mako which had firm yet smooth clicks. At first I just assumed Citizens are very different, but I'm 80% sure there's something wrong with it now. They aren't supposed to wear in, in a way that makes them drastically heavier right? Was it even supposed to be so extremely light when I got it?


----------

